# Where to buy womens clothes?



## Andyshiv (Aug 5, 2008)

Can anyone advise me where I can shop for ladies clothing around the Sharja/Ajman border?

Really panicking about what to wear.

Are ladies clothes expensive?

What is a size 10 in UAE?

Regards,

Siobhan


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi (Dec 3, 2008)

Andyshiv said:


> Can anyone advise me where I can shop for ladies clothing around the Sharja/Ajman border?
> 
> Really panicking about what to wear.
> 
> ...


hi siobhan

in sharjah

The two best one Maga Mall, Sahara Center. Also there are Al Fardan Center, Al Taawun Mall, Sharjah City Center, Sharjah Central Souq, Ansar Mall.
About the size I’m not sure but will see. For me always I wear what will fit me.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

UK or US size 10? Shops in the UAE use UK, US or European sizes. If you don't know the difference in the systems, I suggest you find a comparison table to assist you.

-


-


----------

